# Madone Questions



## Nssurge (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey there,

Getting rid of my Roubaix and upgrading to a 2014 Madone 5.9 DA and had some questions.

Has anyone weighed one? specifically looking for the 56 but will take anything you've got
Has anyone swapped their brakes to the Shimano direct mount from the Bontrager brakes? The brakes are definitely the Achilles heel of this bike and I would be willing to dish out the $$ if I could improve them. 

I've already got a set of RXL TLR wheels incoming for the bike, I'll also be swapping to a Paradigm RXXXL Saddle and some carbon bars(not a fan of the aero bar). Looking forward to getting the bike!


----------



## Happywolfie (Jan 11, 2011)

The shimano brakes are definitely worth the upgrade, feel will be very much improved. The crazy thing is that on the brake shoes the retaining screw to stop the brake pads in place have now changed position, making it impossible to use any other brake pads except for the ones that came with it, and that's for alloy rims. CRC should offer the best prices for them by far.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I made the brake switch to Shimano and am very happy with it. I bought Ultegra level brakes for around $170 for both front and back. Found out after I bought them that there are actually two models of Ultegra direct mount brakes. The one I bought is more like the 6700 brakes and the other is more like the 6800 brakes. Sorry, I don't remember the part numbers.


----------



## Nssurge (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys, I actually got to feel some 6800 Direct mount brakes on a Project one Madone 7 today and I was thoroughly impressed with the lever feel. I will definitely have those BR9010 calipers on hand when the 5.9 arrives.


----------

